# Logs in a Cabinet Smoker?



## kingnothing (Jul 30, 2017)

Can I use logs in a cabinet smoker?  Are cabinet smokers intended for small chips and chunks only?  I mean the square vertical propane smokers.  I have a barrel-style side-by-side that I have used for many years with great results.  I have a large stockpile of logs.  In theory, if I get a vertical smoker I could cut the logs into small chunks.  Is that necessary?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 31, 2017)

You can use chunks in your propane smoker that have been cut from logs.

That's what I do. It's much cheaper than buying chunks.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/242787/cheap-wood-chunks-free-sawdust

Al


----------

